# Another Illustration



## LeeC (May 8, 2017)

Still obsessed with illustrating my book. Thought I''d run this by to see what the take on it is. I'm thinking it needs some more work. My hands and eyes not being what they used to, I'm trying to do well enough to help others visualize the story scenes. If you've read the book, or at least the first sketch, I'd appreciate you letting me know if this helps in visualizing the opening medicine lodge scene. 

[click to enlarge]





PS: Some I know when I've got them right. Months later I'm still having trouble keeping up with all the retweets of the previous one I posted on this board.

PPS: One thing it seems to me, is the skulls need anchoring (look like they're floating). Can't use shadows because an aspect of the scene is shadows are acting independently (note the dancing shadows on the wall).


----------



## sas (May 8, 2017)

Extremely nice work, Lee. Could skulls be sitting on small, decorated totem poles?


----------



## Firemajic (May 8, 2017)

Dear Lee, I love this! I did not realize you were so multi-talented... Your wood carvings are stunning, you are a writer, and you also illustrate your own work... wow!! I am quite envious... I have tried to do an illustration for the children's book my Sister is writing... it is not easy... I love all the details you put in to this scene, completely fabulous, but I would not have noticed the shadow figures on the wall, had you not mentioned them... and I agree that the skulls need to be anchored to something, sas's suggestion would absolutely work... congratulations on your tweets and retweets, I am not surprised that so many enjoy your work... :applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## LeeC (May 8, 2017)

Thank you sas and Fire. Aside from the paranormal thing (not that far a stretch) I'm sticking to the authenticity I know. Totem poles were a part of the northwest coast tribes, not the northern Rockies, and even then the miniature versions are more recent, being created for tourists. Just as the medicine lodge construction is not a longhouse, but a wickiup. Think of a wickiup as a large upside down basket, saplings are weaved together for a frame and covered with pine boughs (in this case), or hides, or grasses, depending on what's at hand. 

Anyway, yes I know Fire that the dancing shadows on the wall don't jump out, but they're part of the written scene so will likely be picked up on. Some other points in the illustration won't be picked up on till later in the book, like the burn scars on Calan's back.

Next up, if I can pull it off, I'll remove everything but Calan and the fire, and crowd in as many critters as I can, for the shapeshifting council with all creatures. I'm trying to get the book to the point where maybe readers will remember it long enough for the meaning between the lines to come through.


----------



## sas (May 8, 2017)

Good education. I did notice the scars. 

Regarding floating skulls: would it fit to have buffalo robe under them?


----------



## LeeC (May 8, 2017)

Thank you sas. Your first idea led me to put the skulls on stakes, which anchored them. I also tweaked the skin tones a smidgen, which to me made the scene come alive more. Digital art isn't any easier in constructing a scene to begin with, but the advantage to me is being able to tweak the scene easier. That is if one keeps all the elements of the scene on different layers to begin with ;-)

The wife thinks the "Ancient Oner" looks weird, but he's supposed to. Anyway, here's what I ended up with, and I'm moving on to the council of the critters. 

[click to enlarge]




PS: Did you know that the Toyahini (the mountain Shoshone) made superior bows from the Bighorn Sheep horns.


----------



## sas (May 8, 2017)

Well, I had to smile because I was going to tell you originally to put skulls on post, but then thought I'd be brilliant and changed to totem poles. Glad you've found solution. 

I liked the ancient one's face best. I felt his body was too young for face, though. I do know old bodies, intimately.


----------



## LeeC (May 8, 2017)

sas said:


> ... I liked the ancient one's face best. I felt his body was too young for face, though. I do know old bodies, intimately.



Even The Great Mystery is a little vain in the appearance he manifests layful:


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 13, 2017)

Lee, I love, love, love it! Very Heni Rousseau. You got it down! (_I don't think I'm sounding enthusiastic enough?)_


----------



## LeeC (Aug 13, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> Lee, I love, love, love it! Very Heni Rousseau. You got it down! (_I don't think I'm sounding enthusiastic enough?)_


The Henri Rousseau comparison is more than a bit over the top, but I really appreciate when others think my illustrations are decent. Thank you. 
Helps me keep going with the laborious task of illustrating my book.


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 13, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *SilverMoon*
> 
> Lee, I love, love, love it! Very Heni Rousseau. You got it down! (_I don't think I'm sounding enthusiastic enough?)_





> Originally Posted by *LeeC*
> 
> The Henri Rousseau comparison is more than a bit over the top,









> Originally Posted by *LeeC*
> 
> but I really appreciate when others think my illustrations are decent.


Well, yes. I suppose gratification can be gotten from the satisfactory. It's just never been my experience pertaining to my work.

Again, wonderful work. Silver


----------



## TKent (Aug 18, 2017)

Sweet!!!


----------

